# Hardware for table stretcher?



## eaglewso (Nov 12, 2012)

Building some plans I found online on ana-white into something of my own and want to do something different for the stretcher but can't find the hardware/piece I'm looking for. Here is the part of the plan I'm referring to:










The plans call for just screws/glue to hold it in, but I wanted to put some accent on it. I wanted to put a big bolt through the leg into the stretcher but possibly a decorative bolt instead of just big box hardware. Either that or some sort of cap for the hole the bolt goes into similar to this:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I believe I like the wood hole plugs better. You might also used hammered lag screws as long as you depended more on the glue than the screw. You couldn't tighten the lag screws as much as you needed or it would mar the wood.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You can find decorative screw hole caps on line. However have not seen any just like you picture. Should be fairly easy to make something.

You could also just use a dowel of a different color instead of the bolt/screwl.

George


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

Instead of using screws/bolts, how about square pegs that stand proud by a small amount. Use a different color wood to have them stand out. Perhaps similar to this (though somewhat larger):









Or maybe a pegged tenon like this:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Somewhere here there must be a joke about square pegs in round holes.

George


----------



## eaglewso (Nov 12, 2012)

PhilBa said:


> Instead of using screws/bolts, how about square pegs that stand proud by a small amount. Use a different color wood to have them stand out. Perhaps similar to this (though somewhat larger):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never done a pegged tenon before. The only joinery I'm proficient with is pocket screw or dado. I'd rather not learn how on my table I've been working on for months. Now if I can practice this beforehand (the second one) I'd be all for it but I have no idea how to start


----------

